# Buying a walnut log



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I did an art fair a couple weeks ago and someone's dad has a 20" x 20' walnut log from a tree in his yard. Supposed to be 20' of straight trunk. The guy left a mesage for me today asking if I'd want to buy it. Of course I'm interested, but what's a fair price (for me!) to offer on it. Haven't talked to him but I assume the 20" is the butt and there's taper down to the other end - how big at the other end I don't know yet.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

On a 20' log I usually because of the taper will take 2 measurements. One on the little end and one in the middle at 10' (or at least get a good estimate there) to figure total bft.
As far as price...that depends on many factors of course. How much sapwood, pay less for one like that with a bunch of white, the more dark heart the better. Since it is a yard tree figure some waste in the bottom 6' anyway (nails...no matter what he says). Let's just say an average log I would offer $.50 bft, that's the going rate right now for just a "sawlog". It's highly unlikely it would be veneer quality so the $.50 is fair.
Have this chart handy when you talk to him/look at it. Basically you are looking at 2-10' logs in this case, even if you saw it out 20' which I see no reason for.
Let's say you have one 12" on the little end and the other 16" (just guessing at the taper) That should saw out 150 bft, you would think it would be more but that is not a big log really. So a fair price IMO would be in the $75 range.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And I need to add...he may balk but log prices just are not what they were even last year :no:. The bottom has dropped out. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/very-bleak-report-timber-prices-9606/
In todays market $.50 is fair...last year it was $1+, that's just the way it is. Feel free to pay what you want, but don't hose yourself.


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply - I'll give him a holler. Just hope he's not one of those who thinks he has a goldmine. I'd love to get some wide bookmatches from it.


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Daren - just a follow-up. Went over this a.m. and checked it out. Guy was away for the weekend so I was able to asses the situation. Big end is 17" - small end 14" with about 1.5" of sapwood on each side. Looks like it's been down a while - checks on the small end. Looks like clear lumber for 9' from the big end. The rest had limbs coming off so there should be some semi-decent figure in it. I'm going to offer to get it out of his backyard - no cash.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds like a plan man. I just got back from doing someone a favor and removing a downed log in their yard myself...didn't even charge them to haul off the big ugly burled elm . Pictures maybe this evening. I am just in for a sandwich and I am pretty sure the fish are biting, I can hear them calling me all the way from the river.:icon_cool:


----------

